
Show HN: Wayback.co, Easier Wayback Machine - soheil
https://github.com/soheil/wayback.co
======
fluxquanta
Your code is just pointing the browser to a _specific_ waybackmachine URL that
has the date embedded. It's not showing you the page from a year ago; it's
showing you the page from 12/29/2014\. Many sites aren't cached by
waybackmachine for every day, and there's nothing particularly noteworthy
about that date, so forgive me for being blunt but...what's the point?

~~~
soheil
Wayback Machine automatically displays the closest matching date if it doesn't
have a page available for the specified date.

------
benjaminjosephw
Making Wayback Machine accessible in the context of the site that your likely
to be wanting to view is so simple yet incredibly helpful. Thanks very much.

------
tux
Show oldest page:

[https://web.archive.org/web/00000000000000/news.ycombinator....](https://web.archive.org/web/00000000000000/news.ycombinator.com)

Show newest page:

[https://web.archive.org/*/news.ycombinator.com](https://web.archive.org/*/news.ycombinator.com)

~~~
soheil
Nice

------
eecks
Thats's really cool!

